# 250w HPS compared to 400w HPS



## surfkidkyle (Jan 23, 2008)

hey all! 
yet another question..

i have the choice to get either a 250w HPS or a 400w 

the price is 20$ difference! 

what i want to know is what is the heat difference? 
and what is the smallest grow box size u would use for each..


thanks


----------



## luke (Jan 23, 2008)

go with the 400 more light, bud bigger the light,go with  4.5 ft smallest if you have a cool tube great connect it with a fan ducking box


----------



## surfkidkyle (Jan 23, 2008)

my grow box is 17"W 31"L 41"H inside..


----------



## Growdude (Jan 23, 2008)

surfkidkyle said:
			
		

> my grow box is 17"W 31"L 41"H inside..


 
For that size room you need 18,298 lumens, the 250 watt should do fine.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 23, 2008)

If u can, go with the 400, more light = more bud!


----------



## Growdude (Jan 23, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> If u can, go with the 400, more light = more bud!


 
Unless he cant keep his heat down, more heat = less bud.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ture, well buy an inline or sumtin. I run a total f 1200watts in a 5x2x8 area and my temps stay at acceptable temps, usually around 75-78 during the day with lights on.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 23, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> Ture, well buy an inline or sumtin. I run a total f 1200watts in a 5x2x8 area and my temps stay at acceptable temps, usually around 75-78 during the day with lights on.


,

For $20 more it is hard to pass up.
And i agree 100% I have the exact size room with 1200 watts.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 23, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> ,
> 
> For $20 more it is hard to pass up.
> And i agree 100% I have the exact size room with 1200 watts.


 
What do u usually harvest in ur room under 1200watts?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 23, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> What do u usually harvest in ur room under 1200watts?


 
Got my last grow journal and WW harvest in the gallary.
Linkin my sig.

750 gram dry harvest weight in gallary.


----------

